
Why I bought my company back - christopherreid
https://medium.com/@Sortable/why-i-bought-my-company-back-4494e8a73530#.s1ujd6163
======
FreedomToCreate
That was a long read but I got a real sense for the struggle, work and success
the Snapsort/Sortable team has gone through. The road to forming a company is
windy and complex and I don't think there is anyway to understand it until you
start walking down the path.

~~~
christopherreid
You have no idea the perspective shifts I've gone through going down the road,
hopefully for the better. Thanks for reading!

